# 6500k vs 6700k vs 10000k vs sylvania gro lux



## someone (Feb 12, 2012)

Out of 6500k,6700k,10000k or sylvania gro lux which would be better on a T8 low light, planted tank. I presume the gro lux will be best but it's pink/purple color isn't to appealing.


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

I'd say all of the above, the plants aren't really concerned with the color of light as much as we are, as long as it's within their useful range. I personally like 6500k, it looks like sunlight to me. I am colorblind though, lol


----------



## Taari (Jul 31, 2010)

All I know is that I DESPISE those evil pink bulbs. They are SO UGLY. I like my tank to have rich, vibrant greens that lean even slightly to blue. 6500-6700 seem to fit the bill, but I've never tried 10,000k, but I think I might like it if I ever did.


----------



## someone (Feb 12, 2012)

lol, the pink lights look the worst, they make everything glow. however they are what i have on my 55gal and they make plants grow really well. With a low light tank though i would think it would be best to get a 6500 or 6700 because imo they're much brighter compared to any brand of the pink aquatic lights of the same wattage.


----------



## someone (Feb 12, 2012)

I have also used 10000k once, they made everything appear really crisp and clean but they do wash out the color of your fish a bit.


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

someone said:


> lol, the pink lights look the worst, they make everything glow. however they are what i have on my 55gal and they make plants grow really well. With a low light tank though i would think it would be best to get a 6500 or 6700 because imo they're much brighter compared to any brand of the pink aquatic lights of the same wattage.


They look brighter. To you. 

32 watts is still 32 watts, or whatever the case may be.

6500k to me, looks about as "real" as possible. Go down from there, things start looking yellow'er (most the lights in your house are probably in the 2500k range). Go up from there and things start looking blue'er. One of my favorite setups is an 8000k in front and the rest 6500k. The front bulb will have a much bigger effect on the tanks appearance. So if you want to get the "pink bulb" you know and trust get one, and stick it in the back. Then get you an 6500k, 8000k, or 10000k bulb up front. 

Honestly, the plants don't care. GEt what looks good to you.


----------



## Taari (Jul 31, 2010)

I ordered a 30" T5NO fixture online and in the description it said it came with a 6500 or 6700k bulb. When I got it...it was PINK. And it was sooo dim. I called the website and got it replaced (they had to resend the correct bulb twice because the first time it was shattered despite being shipped in a 10"x10"x40" box and surrounded with bubble wrap). I got it for a custom tank I'm planning to build sometime in the future that's only 8 inches deep, hence why I went with normal output.


----------



## dafil (Jul 17, 2010)

I dont know how much PAR gro-lux will give you ,but for human eyes it will be dimm VS 6500K bulb
I found this in internet...
- T5 ,24 W	549 mm,Gro-lux,8500 K	,Ra = 60, 650 lm	,G5,Sylvania
-Т5 HO,24 W,549 mm,865,6500 K	Ra = 85, 1650 lm	G5, Philips


----------



## DiabloCanine (Aug 26, 2005)

someone said:


> Out of 6500k,6700k,10000k or sylvania gro lux which would be better on a T8 low light, planted tank. I presume the gro lux will be best but it's pink/purple color isn't to appealing.


Good info at bottom of page http://www.ahsupply.com/bulbs.htm ......DC


----------



## someone (Feb 12, 2012)

The reason i say the pink lights are dimmer isn't because of appearance its because a regular 2700-10000k seems to put out more lumens per watt. speaking of those pink bulbs, the lights on my 55 gal came on today 2 out of three are dead :/ only lasted 6 months. I'm going to replace my 55 gal with a 1000k a 6500k and the last pink one that works and my low light tank i will put a 6500 or 6700k depending on whats available.

That information DiabloCanine is good, thanks.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

DiabloCanine said:


> Good info at bottom of page http://www.ahsupply.com/bulbs.htm ......DC


Well that's interesting, I thought my 5500K LEDs were just O.K.

It seems I made a good choice.


----------



## mattycakesclark (Jun 11, 2010)

I use a combo of 6700k and a Coralife Colormax . . aka pink bulb. Before I had only 6700k, but I do enjoy the mix.


----------



## someone (Feb 12, 2012)

Just out of curiosity does anybody know what the color temp is of those pink bulbs?


----------



## dafil (Jul 17, 2010)

gro lux-8500K


----------



## someone (Feb 12, 2012)

color temp is so confusing. You would think that because lower kelvin is red and higher is blue that 8500k would be blue/white yet that's what gro lux is.


----------



## JRT256 (Oct 16, 2017)

They lack Green so don't really have a color temperature although it is possible to compute a CCT for them.

The simple solution to this is to have one more tube to illuminate the tank. As someone suggested, this might best be the front one. Use a dimming ballast and a Green tube. Yes, you can purchase Green fluorescent tubes. Then use Gro-Lux which are proven best for plant growth and adjust the dimmer on the Green tube so that the color looks good to you. Then simply turn the Green tube off when you aren't looking at the aquarium. Or, use a motion sensor to turn it on when someone is near the front of the tank. You will save the power and have the best grow light.

The other possibility is to purchase Gro-Lux WS tubes that don't have as extreme a color.


----------

